# Esquema Para Regular 9 a 5 Voltios



## SystemControl (Ago 21, 2005)

Alguien tiene a mano algun esquema para regular 9 a 5 Voltios??

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 21, 2005)

Si te refieres a utilizar un fuente de 9 voltios como entrada para entregar 5 voltios regulados, puedes utilizar el integrado 7805. Baja la hoja de datos en donde encontraras el esquema circuital.

Puedes buscar su hoja de datos en el siguiente buscador:

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/


----------



## SystemControl (Ago 24, 2005)

Para hacer el regulador necesito dos condensadores uno de 0,3 uF y otro de 0,1uF , pero el problema que donde compro los componentes solo tenian de 0,1uF o de 1uF asique mi pregunta es si pongo 3 de 0,1uF me darian los 0,3uF o no? 

o es mejor ke ponga el de 1uF????

El esquema es este:


----------



## SystemControl (Ago 24, 2005)

Al final es este esquema el que terminado haciendo ya que no tenia condensadores de 0.33uF.

Esta bien? funcionaria igual que el de arriba???

PD: Si el LM7805 se quema en quee se nota?


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 24, 2005)

Ambos esquemas son lo mismo, la capacidad total de 3 condensadores de .1uf es .3uf. 

La capacidad máxima de ese regulador es de 1 amperio, si vas a trabajar con un amperaje cercano al máximo, utiliza un disipador de calor. 

Si se quema, la salida deja de ser regulada y es casi la misma de la entrada.


----------



## Joe016 (Oct 22, 2005)

Eso es. el regulador LM7805, tiene un sistema de protección ante los calentameintos. cuando se sobrepasa, por ejemplo, la corriente permitida y se genera mucho calor, el 7805 se desconecta automaticamente pero sin romperse. Una vez que ha llegado a una temperatura de funcionameinto normal, vuelve a activarse.
(esto es algo que aprendi en clase la semana pasada   )

saludos


----------



## kokikhan (Oct 31, 2005)

si kisiera un amperaje superior a 1A, c le podria poner 2 o mas en paralelo??


----------



## Piries (Nov 1, 2005)

No podrias, es mas, si los colocas 2 en paralelo lo que tendras son 2 salidas de 5v/1A independientes y si los conectas en serie, no se decirte el porque pero el segundo se calienta una barbaridad sin conectarle nada a la salida.


----------



## kokikhan (Nov 2, 2005)

si fuera algo asi ::







cosa q la salida es una sola d 5V y d 2A.
pero bueno seria jodio ya q lo taria llevando al limite y eso debe complicarse, me imagino q por eso c debe d calentar mucho.
en fin, sino va tendria q meterle el LM317 pa mas voltaje verdad??

por cierto, saben d algun simulador q tenga transformadores?, eh intentado con el circuit maker, pero no me la se muy bien eso d variarlo a mi gusto, en cambio el electroniuc si me deja hacerlo variando el radio, pero lo malo d el q no tiene reguladores, y por eso toy buscando un simulador mas completo y efectivo.


----------



## Piries (Nov 3, 2005)

Si quieres probar con el 7805 puedes hacerlo, pero no te lo recomiendo. El 317 es mejor para esta aplicacion aunque ahora no tengo el datasheet a mano y no se si aguanta los 2 amperios que dices. En cuanto al simulador te aconsejo el proteus 6.7 SP3, puedes desgcargarlo de e-mule


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 15, 2005)

Cuando quieran aumentar considerablemente la capacidad de corriente que puede manejar el regulador de voltaje, en un circuito como el que discuten aquí, pueden utilizar un puente con un transistor de potencia como el TIP2955, equivalente o similar.

El transistor se encarga de suministrar el exceso de corriente  manteniendo el voltaje regulado. 
Según los valores de R1 y 10R1 (las resistencias de polarización pueden ser 1K y 10K, 5K - 50K o 10K y 100K, etc. y habrá que hacer un pequeño cálculo para el caso a tratar) el transistor moverá su punto de conducción u operación, y comenzará a conducir cuando el circuito demande cierta cantidad de corriente.

Mientras la carga no exija una corriente mayor a ese valor, el regulador suministrará toda la corriente necesaria (el punto está entre 600 y 700 mA).

Para calcular cuanta potencia disiparía el transistor, dada una tensión de entrada, procedan así:

*La tensión en el emisor* = *Vin* (Tensión con la que alimentan la entrada del regulador)
*La tensión en el colector* = *Vout* (Tensión de salida del regulador (5V, 12V, etc. depende de cual regulador usen)) 
La corriente de colector la llamaremos *Ic*

Por lo tanto, la potencia disipada por el transistor es:

P = Vce * Ic

Vce = Vin - Vout

P = (Vin - Vout) * Ic

Entonces aquí nos falta Ic.  La corriente de colector es la que quieren entregarle a la carga es decir, si necesitan 2 Ampere, entonces Ic=2.

Un ejemplo práctico; supongamos:

Vin= 15 V
Vout = 5 V
Ic=2 A

por lo tanto

Vce= (15 - 5)  = 10 Volt

P = (15-5)*2 = 20 Watt

El transistor disipará 20 Watt por lo que deberá tener un buen aislador de calor metálico adosado.

Este transistor (TIP 2955) soporta tensiones colector-emisor de hasta 60V y una corriente máxima de colector (Ic) de 15 Ampere, así es que todavía lo pueden "jalar" bastante más, siempre y cuando la fuente que entrega el Vin (transformador y rectificador, por ejemplo) puedan suministrar el valor de corriente máximo.

Variando el modelo del transistor, usando cascadas o configuraciones Darlington en lugar de un solo transistor, pueden manejar corrientes aun más elevadas.

Utilicen preferiblemente resistencias de medio Watt.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

